# A3 and S3 ( i want one)



## g60riceeater (Sep 5, 2002)

I have been ready to buy an A3 or S3 for a while now but i cant seem to get one here. What is the secret to buying one and bringing it to the US? My friend just traded his corrado for tatoos and at the Audi dealer the salesman told him he would have to buy two S3 s so that he could crash test one in the US. I wandered out of the corrado forum to ask you guys in anyone has one in the US, so gimme the scoop cuz i am serious about getting one here in New York.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: A3 and S3 (g60riceeater)*

I know that a lot of people are interested in this, but now I don't see the point as the next generation A3 is going to be sold in the states. If the A3 is sold, the S3 will most likely be sold. The A3 is supposed to get a VR6 with 240hp and the S3 about 280hp, so why buy a current S3 with 225hp when the next one should be better, higher hp and readily availible.
Anyway, I'm sure if you can get one imported it won't be cheap, so the exclusivity is going to have a major price penalty.


----------



## Dunbar (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: A3 and S3 (Giancarlo)*

I don't think the A3 is going to come standard with a V6. That would place its price squarely in A4 territory. I'm guessing the new 2.0T will be standard and the S3 will have the same drivetrain as the R32.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: A3 and S3 (Dunbar)*

The VR6 will definetly not be the standard engine, but might be availible without getting the S3 as the Golf will get the R32 engine in the next generation. The S3 might get a higher hp version, or a 3.6 VR6, and the RS3, if they built it would get a turbo version of either engine.
It would still not make too much sense to me if the next A3 with a 2.0T as the standar engine will get close to the 225hp engine in the current S3.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: A3 and S3 (g60riceeater)*

quote:[HR][/HR] What is the secret to buying one and bringing it to the US? [HR][/HR]​There is no secret-it can't be done by individuals if to be used for other than display only.
Not even Bill Gates could get a legal Porsche 959


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: A3 and S3 (NC-GTI)*

But he can afford to pay hundreds of tickets for driving an unregistered car


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A3 and S3 (g60riceeater)*

The A3 will have the 1.8t and the S3 will have the R32 motor... IF IT COMES


----------

